# Zinsser Gardz



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Is there another product out there like Gardz. I have damaged drywall from wall paper removal. Gardz has been the best for me in the past but I can no longer find it in stores here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hard to believe that stores don't stock it near you, but SW has a primer similar to Guardz.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro...ringCategory=interior_paint_coatings/primers/


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Never saw that product in my SW store. I'm going to ask my salesman about it tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny you say that. The Home Depot and Lowes near me carry Zinseer products but not Guardz. Guy in the paint dept said he never heard of it. One would think the Zinseer people would be pushing this product at the home stores.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

sherwin williams drywall conditioner


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Lowes had it about a year and a half ago but not now. Seems the average homeowner probably has no use for it because they don't know any better. I will search out 3 paint stores on my way to the job tomorrow and hope I get lucky.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Call the Big Z and ask them? One would think in Z's home state someone would carry it.

I'd suggest Draw-tite - the ORIGINAL drywall repair coating - but their distribution is non-existent.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

2 paint supply stores today tell me they are sold out of Gardz. My 3rd stop ACE Hardware and sure enough they had it, not the best price but I scored with it. Now at 12 noon my SW salesman calls me back and says he has the SW product and will bring it into my local store for future purchases. Not at all surprised when he said he has seen it but not many stores actually carry it.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

gardz name has been replaced by all prime water-base problem surface sealer zissner number 255646 zinsser wanted to make a differences with some product that are in the big box vs smaller indep. stores. it is the same thing just a new name


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

how does drywall conditioner compare to gardz in terms of going over residual glue left by the wallpaper?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A) wash the residue off, there's no short cuts for clean walls.

B) It's *PASTE*, not glue.

I know a painter/paperhanger who followed the gardz directions and applied over residue paste. He experienced MASSIVE failure of the gardz. The Big Z did NOT honor anything written on the can.


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

daArch said:


> A) wash the residue off, there's no short cuts for clean walls.
> 
> B) It's *PASTE*, not glue.
> 
> I know a painter/paperhanger who followed the gardz directions and applied over residue paste. He experienced MASSIVE failure of the gardz. The Big Z did NOT honor anything written on the can.


I agree completely. If you get all the "paste" off you can use whatever primer you like, there is no need for gardz (unless there is damaged drywall).

I am talking more from a hypothetical standpoint.

If god himself couldn't get the wallpaper paste off the wall, would drywall conditioner work the same as gardz in terms of going over a minimal amount of wallpaper paste?


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Funny you say that. The Home Depot and Lowes near me carry Zinseer products but not Guardz. Guy in the paint dept said he never heard of it. One would think the Zinseer people would be pushing this product at the home stores.


 Hard to believe the HD guy never heard of it. They are such a fountain of knowledge.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Hard to believe the HD guy never heard of it. They are such a fountain of knowledge.


 They get all the same brochures that any other paint store does. Maybe some of the home store workers are not as knowledgable as others, but most are friendly and helpful. At least there you don't get the SW sales BS. Sw guy told me the other day that the Roman wall prep he had was the same thing as Guardz, just half the price( because they don't carry Guardz). Uh, no. They are basically the same price. At SW if they don't have a real answer, they just BS you with some crap. The HD people could really care less if you buy it or not. If I am interested at a SW product and decide not to buy the dude there gets a look on face like his dog died.


----------

